# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Book Reviews  GOOD DICTIONARY???

## carperdiem

I am in desperate need of a new slovar to replace the ol' "pocket" dictionar. Can someone recommend a good Russian-English English-Russian dictionary? I am looking for one with lengthy definitions. 
Also, anyone get a good Russian-Russian dictionary? It might be nice to read the Russian definitions in Russian. Anyone tried this? How'd it work?  
'Tanks n'dvance,  
Carper the terrible

----------


## Jasper May

Three words: 
Oxford
Cambridge
Penguin

----------


## Линдзи

Carper, you're American, correct?  If so, the Kenneth Katzner dictionary would probably be a better choice - it's based on US English.  Also, the Oxford one has a few lies in it, based on my experience. 
I do have a regular Russian dictionary.  It's useful for getting at the nuances of word meaning. 
Incidentally, I just found out that Kenneth Katzner is dead.  I am in mourning. 
Everyone, a moment of silence for Kenneth.

----------


## Jasper May

---

----------


## carperdiem

> Everyone, a moment of silence for Kenneth

 You have placed a smile in my heart and a frown on my face.

----------


## Milanya1

> I am in desperate need of a new slovar to replace the ol' "pocket" dictionar. Can someone recommend a good Russian-English English-Russian dictionary? I am looking for one with lengthy definitions.

 http://www.multitran.ru/c/m.exe?q=&EXT=1&HL=2&d=1 http://www.rambler.ru/dict/ http://www.lingvo.ru/lingvo/index.asp   

> Also, anyone get a good Russian-Russian dictionary? It might be nice to read the Russian definitions in Russian. Anyone tried this? How'd it work?  
> 'Tanks n'dvance,  
> Carper the terrible

 http://slovari.gramota.ru/

----------


## waxwing

He can't hear, he's too busy trying to catch Osama Bin Laden.
Literally.

----------


## marz

to carperdiem 
To find out here:  http://www.vu-software.spb.ru/dictonary/index.htm 
this is free english-russian and russian-english dictionary more than 
65 000 word in each direction. I use myself this over 1,5 year. 
Download big version 12,6 Mb about in bottom of page,  then install and enjoy   :: ))

----------


## ST

*marz*-check the date of this topic...   ::

----------


## Rtyom

Нужно дать модераторам право закрывать состоявшиеся топики... Или годовалые.

----------

